# Specific taste



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure if you can help me but I'm looking for a very specific taste. Every once in a while I have a flat white and it is out of this world. The taste has a bit of a tang to it - almost like pineapple at the back of the flavour. It comes at the end.

You don't get it at the usual high street shops, usually speciality coffeeshops and I've had the taste with Ozone "Brothers" coffee at home but it doesn't happen all the time.

anyone any ideas on what this specific taste is?

thanks

Joe


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

You could try an Ethiopian Natural. They tend to have fruity notes.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

From the roasters you mention look for coffees with similar tasting notes?

https://ozonecoffee.co.uk/product-category/coffee/?v=79cba1185463


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Tang would imply a citrus type finish, rather than pineapple which most would consider sweet (see crankhouse coffee for a pineapple flavoured bean).

Lots of citrus flavoured beans out there. I am drinking suke quto, ethiopian which has a pleasant citrus finish to it. From james gourmet but notice not on their site now.

However your interpretation of a tang might be quite different 🙂 might be a sour type tang or somethibg else entirely...


----------



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

I think you've hit the nail on the head. I've been looking for sweet when in-fact I've been tasting citrus.

I've ordered Crankhouse "San Ignacio" which sounds perfect: "SMOOTH AND BALANCED LEMON CITRUS ACIDITY, TOFFEE SWEETNESS AND A GINGER SPICE FINISH." Actually can't wait!

Thank you!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

There's this one https://shop.cartwheelcoffee.com/collections/coffee/products/gichugu-aa



> The cup is full of mango, pineapple, melon and papaya, all bringing a balance of acidity and sweetness, reminiscent of a tropical popiscle, with a sticky cane sugar body. A zesty, lime acidity jumps out of the cup as it cools. A longing element of Benedictine concludes the coffee; that classic herbal finish present in washed Burundi coffees


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Homer Simpson also on the search for tang for many years... 

TANG


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Joescafe said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head. I've been looking for sweet when in-fact I've been tasting citrus.
> 
> I've ordered Crankhouse "San Ignacio" which sounds perfect: "SMOOTH AND BALANCED LEMON CITRUS ACIDITY, TOFFEE SWEETNESS AND A GINGER SPICE FINISH." Actually can't wait!
> 
> Thank you!


 Oh dear! Looks like not the right one.


----------



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

Nope!


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Joescafe said:


> Nope!


 Let them rest further. Some can take ages and do change. I had some CC brazilian fazenda beans, could not get on with them, nothing like the tasting notes of rasoberry and honey iirc. Put them to one side, came back about 5 weeks later and they were spot on taste note wise and the odd oaky flavour i had at the beginning was gone.


----------



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

matted said:


> Let them rest further. Some can take ages and do change. I had some CC brazilian fazenda beans, could not get on with them, nothing like the tasting notes of rasoberry and honey iirc. Put them to one side, came back about 5 weeks later and they were spot on taste note wise and the odd oaky flavour i had at the beginning was gone.


Thank you! I'll give that a try with these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShotsFired37 (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm looking for something similar.

In the Dog & Hat subscription for February I loved the tropical tasting notes of pineapple, coconut and banana in Cocora's Honduras Carlos Sevilla lot. (now sold out)

I've been looking for something close to this and came across Horsham Coffee Roaster's Nicaragua La Bastilla San Pedro yeast fermented coffee which had tasting notes of pineapple, rum and coconut - but unfortunately that sold out too.

Do you guys know of anything similar?


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

ShotsFired37 said:


> I'm looking for something similar.
> 
> In the Dog & Hat subscription for February I loved the tropical tasting notes of pineapple, coconut and banana in Cocora's Honduras Carlos Sevilla lot. (now sold out)
> 
> ...


 We always keep an eye out for Pineapple notes 🍍... Red Bank, Crankhouse and Black Cat have that coffee in stock - Pineapple Candy.


----------



## ShotsFired37 (Mar 20, 2020)

Thank you!!! 😀


----------



## ShotsFired37 (Mar 20, 2020)

DogandHat said:


> We always keep an eye out for Pineapple notes 🍍... Red Bank, Crankhouse and Black Cat have that coffee in stock - Pineapple Candy.


 Thank you!!! 😀


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

ShotsFired37 said:


> I'm looking for something similar.
> 
> In the Dog & Hat subscription for February I loved the tropical tasting notes of pineapple, coconut and banana in Cocora's Honduras Carlos Sevilla lot. (now sold out)
> 
> ...


 Check red bank pineapple candy out atm

https://redbankcoffee.com/products/pineapple-candy-nicaragua-001?variant=32484249960525


----------



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> Check red bank pineapple candy out atm
> 
> https://redbankcoffee.com/products/pineapple-candy-nicaragua-001?variant=32484249960525


Might've just ordered...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Joescafe said:


> Might've just ordered...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 😎😎 i will hopefully next week, I saw it on there after drink crankhouse


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Joescafe said:


> Might've just ordered...


 How was?


----------

